# New free knitting pattern: Double Helix Mitts



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

My newest fingerless gloves are formed of two knitted strips winding up the hands  both strips are 8 stitches wide at their widest point.

When knitting these mitts, you take turns in knitting with color A and with color B - thats why you need three needles. The strips are joined as you knit, so no sewing is required.

You can find the pattern here: http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/12/double-helix.html


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful gloves. Good pattern I will make for my friend. 
Thank you
Urmila jha


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks! Love the spiral stripes. Will make these in my granddaughter's college colors.


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Love them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank yo. They are very nice and make a great gift.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

I love your designs! Thanks for sharing this and all of them.


MidMdRoots said:


> Love them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

What a neat idea!


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

sramkin said:


> My newest fingerless gloves are formed of two knitted strips winding up the hands  both strips are 8 stitches wide at their widest point.
> 
> When knitting these mitts, you take turns in knitting with color A and with color B - thats why you need three needles. The strips are joined as you knit, so no sewing is required.
> 
> You can find the pattern here: http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/12/double-helix.html


Just soooo clever! You are a great designer. Thanks so much.

:thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Outside my skills but still get pleasure from seeing your skill and design.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Interesting. I like that the strips are joined as you go. Very inventive. it would make a wonderful Halloween glove made longer (all the way up the arm, and using off white yarn. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Very cool! Thanks


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the way they spiral!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

You have the most creative designing mind that I know of. And to be super generous in sharing your designs makes you even more awesome. Thank you so much.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very nice.
Thank you for sharing so generously.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your nice words about my pattern!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------

